# Eating Eggs - Blue Tongue Skinks



## SteffiJane (Apr 24, 2014)

So,I read on the bluetongueskinks.net website that they can be given eggs, raw boiled scrambled etc.

What I was wondering was, what kind of eggs? I have seen a YouTube video of a BTS eating a chicken egg, however its seemed to struggle a little getting it cracked open and needed a little help from the owner (naww) So I was wondering about quail eggs? They are smaller so they would be easier to crack open for the BTS. 

What you guys think ?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Eggs are a very useful addition to the diet of many reptile species. It is a hot topic of mine, in fact there is a whole chapter on this subject in my new book which arrives for sale tomorrow.

Any egg will do but remember that hens have been selectively bred to produce huge eggs for human consumption. I would rather use quail eggs which can be bought in all supermarkets now.

Eggs are very useful, they provide a good source of Ca and a broad spectrum of vits, they are also useful as enrichment, bit as part of a full and varied diet. So for BTS you can offer them as part of a balanced mix of inverts, snails, meats and veg etc.

John,


----------



## SteffiJane (Apr 24, 2014)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Eggs are a very useful addition to the diet of many reptile species. It is a hot topic of mine, in fact there is a whole chapter on this subject in my new book which arrives for sale tomorrow.
> 
> Any egg will do but remember that hens have been selectively bred to produce huge eggs for human consumption. I would rather use quail eggs which can be bought in all supermarkets now.
> 
> ...



Yay  Thank you ^_^ I will be buying her some Quail eggs as soon as I can now haha  

What is the book about? Reptiles in general? Or specific species ?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

book one is about MBD

Book two deals with all aspects of feeding reptiles and amphibians

you can have a sneaky look at a bit of it for free here http://www.arcadia-reptile.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/bk02.pdf

john




SteffiJane said:


> Yay  Thank you ^_^ I will be buying her some Quail eggs as soon as I can now haha
> 
> What is the book about? Reptiles in general? Or specific species ?


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I give my BTS's scrambled egg a couple of times a month generally mixed in with other food, they cetainly seem to enjoy it but when it comes out the other end . . . . . . :gasp:


----------



## SteffiJane (Apr 24, 2014)

Arcadiajohn said:


> book one is about MBD
> 
> Book two deals with all aspects of feeding reptiles and amphibians
> 
> ...



Oh~ I might have to invest in that next time I get paid  I do plan on getting more reptiles later down the line, so would be handy to have


----------

